# Duck Decoys



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure how many I have, but, there are two mesh bags with decoys, line, and anchor attached, ready to go. I'm thinking four dozen?? There's Mallard, Pintail, Widgeon, Teal, and possibly Buffs. I sold the boat years ago, and haven't hunted waterfowl since. If your interested, shoot me a PM. 

I'm wanting $200. Sold 2 dozen DS full body geese two years ago for $600. That was stupid!! I wondered why they left the garage within an hour.


----------

